# Mouse e touchpad

## Cassius.Umbra

Ciao,

ho un problema con l'uso contemporaneo di mouse e touchpad sul notebook.

Il touchpad funziona perfettamente sotto /dev/input/mice, senza synaptics (anche se lo ho installato), mentre non sono riuscito a far funzionare in nessun modo il mouse perchè non riesco a capire come metetrlo sotto /dev/input/"qualsiasicosa".

Come posso fare?

Grazie

Aggiungo quello che si vede facendo un

```
ls /dev/input/

event0 event2 js0 js2 mice      mouse 2

event1 event3 js1 js3 mouse0 mouse3
```

Se digito

```
cat /dev/input/event0
```

muovendo qualsiasi cosa non accade nulla

```
cat /dev/input/event1
```

ho la tastiera

```
cat /dev/input/event2
```

Ho il Touchpad

```
cat /dev/input/event3
```

Ottengo un No such Device

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

Ho di nuovo il touchpad

```
cat /dev/input/mouse0
```

Ancora il touchpad

```
cat /dev/input/mouse2
```

No such Device

```
cat /dev/input/mouse3
```

No such Device

----------

## ferroilpinguino

ciao prova con  /dev/psaux

se vuoi avere la possibilità di usarli tutti e due edita il file xorg.conf....

fai un'altra sezione chiamata ad esempio "mouse1"

e dagli come device /dev/psaux....(ricopia la sezione mouse0)

spero di esserti stato di aiuto....[/code]

----------

## Cassius.Umbra

Purtroppo non ho /dev/psaux...

Dopo il file xorg.conf per usarli entrambi saprei crearlo, ma il problema è che non riesco a vedere il mouse in /dev.

----------

## btbbass

Ho una domanda simile (ho un notebook con touchpad e mouse usb):

Ho editato il file 

```

xorg.conf

```

in modo da fargli vedere i due mouse come inuputdevice mouse0(usb) e mouse1(touchpad)

Ora vorrei che se è presete il mouse usb, il touchpad fosse disattivato, altrimenti se non è presente il mouse usb, funzioni il touchpad.

Quale sezione del file xorg.conf devo considerare per ottenere un comportamento del genere?

----------

## Giambo

 *Cassius.Umbra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il touchpad funziona perfettamente sotto /dev/input/mice, senza synaptics (anche se lo ho installato), mentre non sono riuscito a far funzionare in nessun modo il mouse perchè non riesco a capire come metetrlo sotto /dev/input/"qualsiasicosa".

 

E' un mouse USB o PS/2 ? Il mouse USB o la porta PS/2 vengono riconosciute al boot ?

----------

## Cassius.Umbra

Il mouse è usb, ma non so se viene rilevato in fase di boot perchè scorre tutto troppo veloce...   :Sad: 

X btbbass: Devi aggiungere una linea Option sotto la configurazione del touchpad in InputDevices in xorg.conf, dovresti riuscire a trovare la documentazione sul contenuto della stringa con Google.

----------

## thewally

 *Cassius.Umbra wrote:*   

> Il mouse è usb, ma non so se viene rilevato in fase di boot perchè scorre tutto troppo veloce...  

 

Dai un 

```
dmesg | less
```

 così ti puoi scorrere tranquillamente i messaggi del kernel (anche quelli del boot)   :Wink: 

----------

## otaku

Il kernel è settato a dovere?

----------

## Cassius.Umbra

Al boot ho:

 *Quote:*   

> mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

 

e credo sia il touchpad

 e per l'usb ho:

```
ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: BIOS handoff failed (160, 01010001)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: continuing after BIOS bug...

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 4, io mem 0xfebfdc00

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: park 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

i2c_adapter i2c-4: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000

i2c_adapter i2c-5: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5040

```

e anche

```
usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

```

----------

## otaku

sembra tutto ok, ma dovresti dirci come hai settato il kernel, e gia che apri menuconfig o chi per esso, abilitati anche /dev/psaux

----------

## Cassius.Umbra

Nel kernel ho sia l'human interface nell'usb support che il mouse nell'input device.

inoltre in proc/bus/usb/devices leggo:

```
T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r3-ginger ehci_hcd

S:  Product=nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 2.0

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:02.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms

```

----------

## Cassius.Umbra

Ho controllato e anche psaux è nel kernel.

----------

## Cassius.Umbra

Non so se può servire, ma questo è il contenuto di /proc/bus/input/devices

  GNU nano 1.3.7                           File: devices

I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="PC Speaker"

P: Phys=isa0061/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event0

B: EV=40001

B: SND=6

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event1

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=402000000 3802078f840d001 f2ffffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=0000

N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio4/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event2

B: EV=b

B: KEY=6420 670000 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=11000003

----------

## bandreabis

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> Ho una domanda simile (ho un notebook con touchpad e mouse usb):
> 
> Ho editato il file 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hai risolto questo problema?

io per ora ho disattivato il touchpad (perchè mentre scrivo il touchpad seleziona punti diversi  e mi metto a scrivere un pezzo qui e un pezzo là) tanto uso sempre il mouse.

Andrea

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

per quello basta far partire il demone syndaemon allegato agli ultimi driver synaptic...

----------

## bandreabis

Tutto qui?

Dov'è che non l'ho letto?  :Embarassed: 

Provo riavviare X.

Grazie 1000.

Andrea

EDIT: infatti non va, mi da 

```
/etc/init.d/syndaemon start

 * Starting syndaemon ...

Can't open display.              
```

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

l'unica cosa fastidiosa del demone syndaemon e' che non parte con il file di init allegato, ma devi farlo eseguire all'avvio della sessione del tuo wm

----------

## riverdragon

Syndaemon mi dà errore, dicendo

```
Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
```

Ma:

```
tommi@tomnote ~ $ grep SHM /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set
```

e

```
tommi@tomnote ~ $ grep SHM /etc/X11/xorg.conf

        Option  "SHMConfig" "on"
```

e

```
tommi@tomnote ~ $ mount

[...]

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

[...]
```

Cosa può essere? Assicuro che fino a qualche tempo fa funzionava, oggi mi sono accorto che non è attivo.

----------

## MajinJoko

aggiungi

```
Section "InputDevice" 

  Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"
```

al pezzo relativo al Synaptic. Poi riavvia Xorg.

Ciao

----------

## riverdragon

Potevo essere più chiaro, l'opzione in xorg.conf c'è già, il grep evidenzia proprio quella riga.

----------

## riverdragon

Ho risolto, questa è la spiegazione. Nei log di xorg veniva segnalata l'impossibilità di caricare il modulo synaptics (ora non ricordo le parole esatte). Con il comando cat /proc/bus/input/devices si possono vedere i dispositivi di input collegati e il relativo Handler di riconoscimento. Nel mio caso la parte interessante è

```
I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=0000

N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio4/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input2

H: Handlers=mouse1 event2 

B: EV=b

B: KEY=6420 0 70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=11000003
```

In xorg.conf il device in questione invece era segnalato come "/dev/input/event1". Ho modificato la voce per farla diventare "/dev/input/mouse1", ma il problema non era ancora risolto. Ho quindi modificato la voce

```
Option "Protocol" "event"
```

con

```
Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"
```

e ora il driver synaptics funziona nuovamente.

----------

## riverdragon

Dev'essere destino che ogni tanto il touchpad smetta di funzionare. Ho messo mano a xorg.conf nella parte relativa alla configurazione del touchpad, e ora non funzionano più i bordi in alto e in basso a destra come richiami ai bottoni destro e centrale del mouse. Il resto funziona, il dispositivo è riconosciuto, credo sia semplicemente una questione di impostazioni.

Questo è il file attuale, mi sembra di aver riportato le opzioni allo stato originario

```
        Option  "LeftEdge" "1400"

        Option  "RightEdge" "5000"

        Option  "TopEdge" "1400"

        Option  "BottomEdge" "4000"

        Option  "FingerLow" "25"

        Option  "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option  "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option  "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option  "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option  "MinSpeed" "0.02"

        Option  "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

        Option  "AccelFactor" "0.0010"
```

ma ho provato anche con questo

```
        Option  "LeftEdge" "1700"

        Option  "RightEdge" "5300"

        Option  "TopEdge" "1700"

        Option  "BottomEdge" "4200"

        Option  "FingerLow" "25"

        Option  "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option  "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option  "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option  "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option  "MinSpeed" "0.09"

        Option  "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

        Option  "AccelFactor" "0.0015"
```

preso dal wiki. Lo scrolling continua a funzionare, ma le aree sensibili no.

Da synclient -m 1

```
    time     x    y   z f  w  l r u d m     multi  gl gm gr gdx gdy

  10.107  5711 1716  33 1  4  0 0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

  18.395  5822 4246  36 1  4  0 0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0
```

----------

## riverdragon

Toc toc... nessuno che ha un touchpad synaptics e vuole condividere le sue impostazioni?

Le aree sensibili funzionano, ma una volta sì e tre no, quindi devo sistemare le impostazioni... spero in voi.

----------

## Cazzantonio

ecco le mie:

```
Driver "synaptics"

#    Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option "LeftEdge" "1700"

    Option "RightEdge" "5300"

    Option "TopEdge" "1700"

    Option "BottomEdge" "4800"

    Option "FingerLow" "20"

    Option "FingerHigh" "25"

    Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option "MinSpeed" "0.06"

    Option "MaxSpeed" "0.12"

    Option "AccelFactor" "0.0075"

    Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option "HorizScrollDelta" "110"

    Option "LBCornerButton" "3"

    Option "TapButton1" "1"

    Option "LTCornerButton" "2"

#    Option "SHMConfig" "on"
```

----------

## bandreabis

Io devo ancora trovare come disattivare il touchpad mentre scrivo...

Stasera da casa vi sposto le mie impostazioni.

Edit, eccole:

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep synap -A 17 -B 2

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Touchpad"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "LeftEdge" "1700"

        Option      "RightEdge" "5300"

        Option      "TopEdge" "1700"

        Option      "BottomEdge" "4200"

        Option      "FingerLow" "25"

        Option      "FingerHigh" "50"

        Option      "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option      "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option      "VertScrollData" "100"

        Option      "MinSpeed" "0.2106"

        Option      "MaxSpeed" "0.310"

        Option      "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

```

----------

## lucapost

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Io devo ancora trovare come disattivare il touchpad mentre scrivo...
> 
> 

 

Sul mio asus, lo faccio tramite acpi associando uno script ad uno dei tasti vicini a quello dell'accensione. Con l'aiuto di synclient, ho creato il seguente evento:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ cat .asus_acpi/events/touchpad 

event=hotkey.*6a[[:space:]].*

action=/home/lucapost/.asus_acpi/touchpad
```

ed il seguente script eseguibile:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ cat .asus_acpi/touchpad 

#!/bin/bash 

if (synclient -l | grep "    TouchpadOff          = 0" &> /dev/null) 

        then synclient TouchpadOff=1 

else synclient TouchpadOff=0 

fi
```

Naturalmente:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ qfile /usr/bin/synclient 

x11-drivers/synaptics (/usr/bin/synclient)
```

La mia configurazione in xorg.conf è la seguente:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep synap -A 17 -B 2

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "TouchPad0"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

    Option         "LeftEdge" "1900"

    Option         "RightEdge" "5300"

    Option         "TopEdge" "1700"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "4200"

    Option         "FingerLow" "25"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.09"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "0.0015"

EndSection
```

----------

## riverdragon

Grazie per le impostazioni, quando ho un momento le provo.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Io devo ancora trovare come disattivare il touchpad mentre scrivo...

 

Metti tra i programmi avviati insieme al tuo DE syndaemon -d -i 0.8, e al posto di 0.8 metti l'intervallo di tempo per il quale vuoi tenere disattivato il touchpad dopo aver premuto un tasto.

----------

## bandreabis

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Grazie per le impostazioni, quando ho un momento le provo.
> 
>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Io devo ancora trovare come disattivare il touchpad mentre scrivo... 
> 
> Metti tra i programmi avviati insieme al tuo DE syndaemon -d -i 0.8, e al posto di 0.8 metti l'intervallo di tempo per il quale vuoi tenere disattivato il touchpad dopo aver premuto un tasto.

 

Avevo appena fatto.

Ho riletto il topic e ho capito (finalmente dopo più di un anno qualcosa di Linucs mi è entrato nella testaccia  :Embarassed: ) cosa significava il suggerimento di MeMyselfAndI:

 *Quote:*   

> l'unica cosa fastidiosa del demone syndaemon e' che non parte con il file di init allegato, ma devi farlo eseguire all'avvio della sessione del tuo wm

 

Grazie 1000 comunque.

Per adesso non ho impostato parametri, poi affinerò la tecnica.

Andrea

----------

## riverdragon

Mi sono dimenticato di rispondere, con i parametri

```
Option  "LeftEdge" "1900"

Option  "RightEdge" "5400"

Option  "TopEdge" "1700" #1900

Option  "BottomEdge" "4200" #4000

Option  "FingerLow" "25"

Option  "FingerHigh" "30"

Option  "MaxTapTime" "180"

Option  "MaxTapMove" "220"

Option  "VertScrollDelta" "100"

Option  "MinSpeed" "0.09"

Option  "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

Option  "AccelFactor" "0.0015"
```

il touchpad funziona nuovamente bene. Grazie a tutti.

----------

